# Best place to purchase bulk plants online?



## ErynLyn (Sep 10, 2015)

Greetings all.

I am in need of plants.. lots and lots of plants.. seems that 10 tanks + live plants is a crazy amount of cash at the local fish shop, and they are very limited on what they bring in stock.

I have set up a dirted planted tank with clippings and loose bits from the stuff ive bought recently but im finding i need/want more selection.. 

so if anyone got some good.. affordable sources or is a source that will ship to canada, please let me know.

with this breeding project im about to undertake i want everything in place.

hubbys starting to limit my fish allowance 

erin


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Have you checked out www.aquabid.com I haven't ordered from there myself though. (Bf won't let me lol)


Sorry not more help figured I would suggest if you haven't.


----------



## ErynLyn (Sep 10, 2015)

have not yet been to this site

i will check out 

thankyou


----------



## ErynLyn (Sep 10, 2015)

sadly it seems no one ships to canada from what im reading


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

JDAquatics on aquabid is supposedly really good! Everyone recommends him.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

heya 

I love JDAquatics.... fantastic plants from him recently, and great prices. He also sells fauna. I will be purchasing from him again, absolutely.

I also recommend talking to Sarah Hale on her facebook group, Aquarium Plants Anonymous (https://www.facebook.com/groups/1398789327100065/?ref=br_tf). I believe she ships to Canada and has great prices and plants, too! She has new plants all the time and can get plants from her suppliers, too. I'm about to place an order with her today for some swords and crispus. Sarah is very knowledgeable and can answer any questions you have about plants as well, and can make recommendations for your aquarium setups.

The group is international, so you can find local plant sellers there as well, I think.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Is there a way to find JDAquatics directly on Aquabid? When I search Aquabid, I can't find any results for that name.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

wildmountainthyme said:


> Is there a way to find JDAquatics directly on Aquabid? When I search Aquabid, I can't find any results for that name.


You can contact him directly on this forum:
http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=182458

He was nice enough to contact me on here when I made an offer on ebay so he could sell at a cheaper price (no ebay fees).

I just got some dwarf hair grass and anubias coffeefolia from him, very cheap and [censor] lot of dhg! Its so overgrown out of the planter pot I can't even SEE the pot (gonna be fun trying to get it seperated)!
I'd buy from him again.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree about JDAquatics. The only plants I don't buy from him are ones he doesn't carry because NC won't allow them imported.

Good portions, great prices and the best Customer Service.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you everybody for the kind words.
I wish I could legally ship to Canada, but live plants must go through customs when they cross borders to be inspected and include a phytosanitary certificate. While the nurserys that I order from can provide these, I myself am not set up for this sort of thing. Also, the recipient must apply for an import permit that lists the scientific name of all plant items, where they originated from, and your purpose for bringing them into the country. And then shipping alone for this sort of thing would be $40-$60....that is a lot of money that could be put toward plants if you can find someone closer.
Have you tried Tropica? They have dealers in Canada and would likely ship.
http://tropica.com/en/find-dealers/
hope this helps.


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Might not be helpful, but local aquarium or planted tank hobby groups often have forums where members give away or trade their clippings. Can be a cheap way to stock up and try things. Here's a Canada list for what it's worth: http://www.caoac.ca/clubs.html.


----------



## micheemak (Aug 8, 2015)

The Plant Guy (http://www.theplantguy.org/) is located in Canada, has great plants and reasonable prices. PLUS extremely helpful in putting together a range of plants to fit budgets and needs. PLUS you won't have to worry about extra customs charges for cross-border shipping which can sometimes EXCEED the money you save by ordering from the US or elsewhere.

Just my two cents.


----------

